
Trapped by Coronavirus, Nigeria’s Elite Faces Squalid Hospitals - lordmax
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-02/trapped-by-coronavirus-nigeria-s-elite-faces-squalid-hospitals
======
ornornor
Good, it will force the government to eat their own dog food. Maybe this will
motivate them to invest a bit more in the country since it’s not only others,
poor citizens suffering the consequences this time.

~~~
lordmax
The amount of schadenfreude for jerks in power who treat their own citizens as
second class humans and just jet away to UK/France for an actual medical
industry is +1000 XP points. Few other squalid oil dictatorships come to mind
next...

------
agapon
Not only Nigeria. The downside is that such "elites" are creating VIP covid
hospitals (or wards) for themselves thus robbing ordinary citizens of a chance
to get proper treatment.

------
black_13
Most likely it will force them to govern remotely....

~~~
vezycash
Na. They are already experts at that. Nigeria's president already spends an
awful lot of time outside the country. Also didn't give a speech about the
virus until late last month.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Kinda makes the US president look like a hero in comparison.

~~~
vezycash
Trump and Buhari are quite similar in how they preyed on the yearnings of the
low class to get "elected". The Buhari administration blames the past
administrations for every conceivable thing. (And I've seen Trump do the same
thing).

Whenever Nigeria's current govt is caught red-handed, they reframe the
narrative by saying, "This is nothing compared to 16 years of theft by PDP"
(the last ruling party)

If you've read animal farm, you'll remember how the farm starved under
Napoleon's rule. And how Squealer convinced the animals that they actually
have more food and better lives than under Snowball and Humans.

It's amazing but these guys actually pulled this Squealer move off.

But all these pale in comparison Buhari's ultimate move. I don't know how
he/they did it. But...

His supporters never blame the president - even when they grudgingly admit
things are worse. They'll simply say:

The president is good. It's just that he's SURROUNDED BY BAD PEOPLE.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Still makes him look good in comparison.

------
baybal2
A contact for Dangote was on the table one a half year ago. I am very glad
now, I steered away from it.

